# 309/100 spouse visa from Australian High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan?



## pollygoh2002

Is anyone waiting for 309/100 spouse visa from Australian High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan, in this forum?


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> Is anyone waiting for 309/100 spouse visa from Australian High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan, in this forum?


Yes, I'm. What's your timeline? When did you apply?


----------



## pollygoh2002

We applied April 2013. All paperwork was accepted, medicals done in June 2013 and cleared, police clearance certificates all good.


----------



## jojy125

Hello everyone.. I recently review some of the posts for the spouse visa from Pakistan... We have applied offshore spouse visa in 1st week of Feb 2014 online.. After completing our 12 weeks, called Australian high commission in Pakistan to check the routine progress and came to know that since we guys have applied online the High Commission is still understanding the online system and probably have to wait more than the ones who have applied paper based... 

Like I have never heard such kind of comments in recent years that the system is launched without prior trainings.. Anyways cant except any thing good from these guys... 

Any one of you experience the same or similar ? Or any updates for your spouse visas? 

Cheers.


----------



## boycot123

jojy125 said:


> Hello everyone.. I recently review some of the posts for the spouse visa from Pakistan... We have applied offshore spouse visa in 1st week of Feb 2014 online.. After completing our 12 weeks, called Australian high commission in Pakistan to check the routine progress and came to know that since we guys have applied online the High Commission is still understanding the online system and probably have to wait more than the ones who have applied paper based...
> 
> Like I have never heard such kind of comments in recent years that the system is launched without prior trainings.. Anyways cant except any thing good from these guys...
> 
> Any one of you experience the same or similar ? Or any updates for your spouse visas?
> 
> Cheers.


Are they serious? Can't believe what they said to you? Such incompetency&#8230;


----------



## jojy125

boycot123 said:


> Are they serious? Can't believe what they said to you? Such incompetency&#8230;


This is the same I assume.. Anyways what is your timeline? Paper based or Online?


----------



## boycot123

jojy125 said:


> This is the same I assume.. Anyways what is your timeline? Paper based or Online?


Click here


----------



## sigma

I had submitted spouse application of my wife in end of Feb 2014 via online process, she is in Pak.

CO not assigned yet. Sent an email to ask about the processing but got the standard reply that it could take up to 12 months.

Edit: I'm planning to call my wife on a visit visa as we are not sure how long spouse visa would take.


----------



## Ozbychoice

*309 pakistan*

Hi everyone,

Anyone applied online partner visa from pakistan, time line?

Mine below:
Applied 2 march 2014
Medical 17 march 2014
Case officer request for biometric June 18
Interview applicant only July 2

Que for final decision

Any other timeline online or paper based pakistan


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately Pakistan is usually 18-24 months because of external security checks, so you may be in for quite a long wait.


----------



## Ozbychoice

Thanks collegegirl,

After the inquiry, I was told my case has been forwarded for final decision.
Do they send for external security check even after queue for final decision?

Appreciate you time


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately there's no set time for the external checks... sometimes they don't send them out until six months after application. It would be very, very uncommon (pretty much unheard of) for security checks for Pakistan to come back this quickly.


----------



## Ozbychoice

I heard in precious posts, they don't usually send for security checks for female applicants. But could be possible, well patience is what we require 

Thanks collegegirl


----------



## pollygoh2002

Ozbychoice said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone applied online partner visa from pakistan, time line?
> 
> Mine below:
> Applied 2 march 2014
> Medical 17 march 2014
> Case officer request for biometric June 18
> Interview applicant only July 2
> 
> Que for final decision
> 
> Any other timeline online or paper based pakistan


Yes, we applied for 309 spouse visa, paper based, from Islamabad, Pakistan. They said 12 months and that is how long it took.


----------



## boycot123

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately Pakistan is usually 18-24 months because of external security checks, so you may be in for quite a long wait.


If I may ask, where did you find the figure of 18-24 months?


----------



## CollegeGirl

From what we've seen it take for Pakistani applicants on this board.


----------



## wajiha

hi I had applied for spouse visa in 2011 but they refused it after 2 years!! without even contacting us or anything! how disappointing!!??

now I got back from my holiday and applied for Prospective Marriage visa, we have provided everything medical, police check, loads of photos, joint bank accounts and bills and they still saying its gona take 12-14 months ! Like are u serious ?? I think I've waited long enough now I want to spend my life/time with my partner...

is there any other visa I can apply while waiting for the process ? I tried applying for visit visa but for some reason it didn't go through.

any suggestions plzzzzzzzzzzz ???


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately if your visitor visa is rejected there's really nothing you can do but wait. How are you applying for a PMV if you've already applied for a spouse visa, though? You can't apply for a PMV if you're already married.


----------



## wajiha

No my vistor visa didn't get rejected I haven't applied for that yet, but m thinking of it if I can 
M saying my spouse visa got rejected n I spoke to lawyers that's what they said to apply for PMV


----------



## CollegeGirl

Why was your spouse visa rejected? Are you and your partner not legally married or....?


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Why was your spouse visa rejected? Are you and your partner not legally married or....?


Sound like they had a nikkah marriage and didn't realise it wasn't a legal marriage .... unfortunately this is not the first person I have read that this has happened to in Pakistan.


----------



## Ozbychoice

CollegeGirl said:


> From what we've seen it take for Pakistani applicants on this board.


Hi collegegirl,

I have noticed on this blog that u have been confusing all applicants here..
Whoever ask u question, u only apply thinking not knowledge.

Well, I have got my visa yesterday and it took 5 months 23 days in total and applied online offshore HR country.

Thank you


----------



## Dinkum

*An apology is due*

Hi OzByChoice

Congratulations on getting your visa so quickly. However, I must object to your completely unfair and unwarranted remarks about College Girl.

I too have been reading College Girl's posts for a very long time. I can assure you that she is extremely knowledgeable, caring, accurate, tactful and perceptive. At all times she correctly defers to the registered migration agents who post on this forum.

Whatever your particular situation and visa time frame may be, you clearly owe College Girl an apology for your hasty, discourteous and ill-informed remarks.

Behaviour of this type is not acceptable, and fortunately rarely seen, on this generally supportive and courteous forum.



Ozbychoice said:


> Hi collegegirl,
> 
> I have noticed on this blog that u have been confusing all applicants here..
> Whoever ask u question, u only apply thinking not knowledge.
> 
> Well, I have got my visa yesterday and it took 5 months 23 days in total and applied online offshore HR country.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Mish

Ozbychoice said:


> Hi collegegirl,
> 
> I have noticed on this blog that u have been confusing all applicants here..
> Whoever ask u question, u only apply thinking not knowledge.
> 
> Well, I have got my visa yesterday and it took 5 months 23 days in total and applied online offshore HR country.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats. I must say that your comments towards CG are a bit rude!

CG will probably tell you that sometimes there are visas that come through fast but majority from Pakistan take quite awhile due to security checks.

Just because you got your visa fast doesn't mean you should attack CG. She is very knowledgeable on all the advice she gives and if it wasn't for her there be quite a few people with rejections.


----------



## Becky26

I Agree!!!
CG always tries to help everyone on this forum and also under no circumstance claims to be sure of the processing time frames for all the countries there are.
You are lucky to have gotten your visa in such a short time frame but that does not lower the processing time frame for the other high risk countries.
Her estimates majority of the times have proved to be almost accurate.

So you do owe her an apology.
Congratulations on your grant!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## NnT

Hi All,
Long-time reader, first time poster here. 
I agree that CG is an asset to this forum and as such, should be treated with due respect. I have seen most of her posts help lots of people here.
In saying that though, when facts are wrong, they are wrong, we can’t assume that the average processing times for a particular visa type/Australian mission purely based on the posts here as it only represents subset of all the visa applications. Furthermore, one can argue that most people come here when their visa takes longer than average processing times.
Anyways, I think people should be respectful towards contributors like CG because they spend their own time to help others
Just my 2cents...

NnT


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks for the support, everyone, and the kind words. We've recently seen some faster Pakistan grants, and for that I'm really happy. But previously, if you go back through numerous old threads, you'll see that is not always the case. If you were to add up all the posters we've seen here with grants that took 12 months or longer, you'd see where I got that idea. Processing times change at embassies ALL the time, but they almost always go up instead of down. I'm glad for you guys that there have been shorter grants recently, but I hesitate to suggest to new posters on the forum that they can expect that kind of processing time until we've seen it more consistently. I like to err on the side of caution. I would much rather have applicants expect their visas to take longer and be happily surprised that they get them sooner, than have them sell their houses and quit their jobs because they think they'll have a grant in six months, and then find themselves homeless and jobless for another year because their grant took so long. Just my opinion. If you disagree, that's fine, as long as it's done politely.


----------



## Ihtisham ulhaq

I have applies for spouse visa 2 June 2014 medical acknowledgement 4 June.medical was done 16 June. Case officer assigned October but still no interview call I revived by case officer. Can anybody tell how much time my application will take to finalise?


----------



## pollygoh2002

Usually 12 months Ihtisham, but can be quicker or slower, depending on your case.


----------



## Oz_123

*Visa class 309/100*

Hello Everyone,

I am from Pakistan and my wife is an Australian citizen. We applied on-line for my spouse visa in May-2014 and submitted the medical and police certificate along with it.

Me, my wife and one off our witnesses had an interview from Australian High Commission Islamabad in Oct-2014. Our visa case officer asked for few documents, we submitted them, but we haven't heard from them afterwards(already more than 3 months since the day we had our interview)

We were of the view that after an interview, it doesn't take this long waiting time. Has anyone gone through the same or knows about it?

Much appreciated


----------



## Mish

Welcome oz_123

Unfortunately alot of embassies that conduct interviews do it around the 4 to 5 month mark yet the application doesn't get finalised for months. My husband got interviewed by his embassy at around 4 months and it took another 5 months to get a decision.

I believe that those from Pakistan also undergo ASIO security checks so if those are involved there is no way to tell how long the total processing time for the application will be ... it could be processed in 6 months or could be 18 months .... unfortunately no-one knows.

Sorry that I don't have any better news for you.


----------



## Oz_123

Mish thank you for your time. Is there any way we can check whether the ASIO has been done or not? and can I apply for a visit visa for Australia? I heard this is not possible


----------



## Mish

Oz_123 said:


> Mish thank you for your time. Is there any way we can check whether the ASIO has been done or not? and can I apply for a visit visa for Australia? I heard this is not possible


Unfortunately noone knows the status of the ASIO check ... as in if come back.

Did you submit or was asked to submit a form 80? There have been a few others from Pakistan that I remember reading had to undergo security checks. The only way to know is if a form 80 was required.

With the tourist visa yes you can apply but I heard it is hard for someone from Pakistan to get one. The other option since you are married is for your wife to apply for a family sponsored visitor visa for you which is processed in Australia and sometimes requires a bond to be paid which is refunded on exit from Australia.


----------



## Raza

Hi,

We are waiting for spouse visa of my wife applied in Islamabad.
Applied online 11 November 2014
Received automated email requesting for biometrics and medical test
Booked biometric test and medical examination for 21 November 2014
So far no case officer has been assigned.
When I check online status of the application it shows "in progress"

any idea how log is it going to take?

Thanks,
Raza


----------



## pollygoh2002

Usually takes 12 months Raza.

If they haven't asked you to fill in Form 80, ask them about it.


----------



## pakistan

Raza said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are waiting for spouse visa of my wife applied in Islamabad.
> Applied online 11 November 2014
> Received automated email requesting for biometrics and medical test
> Booked biometric test and medical examination for 21 November 2014
> So far no case officer has been assigned.
> When I check online status of the application it shows "in progress"
> 
> any idea how log is it going to take?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raza


I lodged my application on 1st oct2014 biometric n medical done on same month since then I dint get any response from immigration Islamabad just got acknowledgment n biometric request on same date of lodgement.


----------



## maham

We submitted spouse visa application on 27/12/2014 online from Pakistan. Biometrics and medical request was automatically received the same day. No news after that. Raza and Pakistan, please keep us posted for any updates. 
Any one of you applying for visitor visa for the mean time?


----------



## pakistan

maham said:


> We submitted spouse visa application on 27/12/2014 online from Pakistan. Biometrics and medical request was automatically received the same day. No news after that. Raza and Pakistan, please keep us posted for any updates.
> Any one of you applying for visitor visa for the mean time?


First time I sent email to immi since I lodged application for update, they reply that I hv to wait and standard processing time is 12 month


----------



## pakistan

Form 80 is usually for male applicants


----------



## madihhaa

Hi...
Lodged online application on 30th april 2014 still waiting for the decision, its in final que since 24th feb 2015. I ve called Immi Islamabad n heard the same answer its in final que n it will get finalised soon. Its been almost 11 months now any idea how long it will take?


----------



## pakistan

madihhaa said:


> Hi...
> Lodged online application on 30th april 2014 still waiting for the decision, its in final que since 24th feb 2015. I ve called Immi Islamabad n heard the same answer its in final que n it will get finalised soon. Its been almost 11 months now any idea how long it will take?


Hello,
R u male applicant?


----------



## pollygoh2002

madihhaa,

They usually take approximately 12 months.


----------



## pakistan

pollygoh2002 said:


> madihhaa,
> 
> They usually take approximately 12 months.


Usually female applicant get visa grant between 5 to 7 month


----------



## madihhaa

No female applicant...


----------



## maham

madihhaa said:


> No female applicant...


Hi ,
I can imagine how hard it would be to keep waiting even after 11 months. Did you try applying for visitor visa? 
Anyone else from Pakistan staying in Aus on visitor visa while waiting for the spouse visa to be granted please?
Really need to know if that option is going to work. Please respond. Thanks


----------



## madihhaa

Not yet maham..


----------



## madihhaa

Hi everyone
Finallay after 11 months got a golden mail of visa grant in the morning 

DOL: 30/04/14
DOG: 30/03/14


----------



## Raza

madihhaa said:


> Hi everyone
> Finallay after 11 months got a golden mail of visa grant in the morning
> 
> DOL: 30/04/14
> DOG: 30/03/14


Many congratulations Madiha, Can you please tell me did they ask you to submit form 80 and was there any interview for you to attend before you were granted visa? Now a day I am thinking about applying visit visa for my wife but do not know whether it is going to make any difference in processing time.

Thanks,
Raza


----------



## madihhaa

Raza said:


> Many congratulations Madiha, Can you please tell me did they ask you to submit form 80 and was there any interview for you to attend before you were granted visa? Now a day I am thinking about applying visit visa for my wife but do not know whether it is going to make any difference in processing time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raza


Thanks a lot 
Form 80 was given in the beg. I had an intv on 22/12/2014 in which co asked abt our relationship n requested some docs, docs uploaded on 
17/02/2015 there was delay in submitting docs from our side. Application went on final decision on 24/02/2015.


----------



## sumit

madihhaa said:


> Hi everyone Finallay after 11 months got a golden mail of visa grant in the morning  DOL: 30/04/14 DOG: 30/03/14


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## rohan_iqbal

*Off*

Offshore 309 visa allocation in Islamabad.
I have applied my application at 06/06/2012. Two medical 3 time police clearance certificate provide. My wife and one baby Rohan is an Australian waiting for me to come and live with us in Australia. No outcome yet. My wife has been written this message here

"My husband I and our three children have waited two years and ten months for a decision by the department on my husband's visa application to come back to Australia to live here permanently.
My husband and I met in Australia in January 2011 and got married a year later in January 2012. They asked him to apply for a spouse/partner visa from Pakistan. This was extremely distressing for me because I was then pregnant with our child Rohan. We asked the Department to be compassionate and let my husband continue to live in Australia with me to support me during the pregnancy while his visa application was being processed but they decided to send him back to Pakistan. This meant I gave birth to our son in Australia without my husband being able to be at the birth or spend time with me after the birth and that made the depression I suffer from much worse.
Our son Rohan was born with a foot disability, talipes in both feet (club feet) that required orthopaedic surgery and plasters on both feet at the John Hunter Children's hospital. He is now a bright and exuberant two year old who requires ongoing physiotherapy and orthopaedic (Ponsetti) boots for his feet. I also have full time care for my daughter Cassandra from my previous marriage who is eight years old and my husband cares for his son who is five years old.
After emails from the Department that assured us that all the checks were completed and after two medical examinations of my husband and his son we are still waiting on a decision from the department. The last email from the department informed us that they had to carry out even more checks. Why more checks after almost three years of waiting?! While the Department takes its time to make a decision, our family has been under serious financial stress trying to borrow the funds necessary for us to visit in Pakistan so we can have family time together. My husband has had just two weeks to get to know our little son Rohan when I took him to Pakistan for a family holiday in September 2014. My husband did apply for a visitor/tourist visa to Australia for a month earlier this year but he was refused the visa even though Rohan had just spent time in hospital with a broken leg and I needed the help of my husband to care for him. Once again the Department had no compassion for our situation as a family trying to survive emotionaly and financially whilst living in two different countries.
We just want our family to be together and for little Rohan to develop a father son relationship with his dad.

*Now I am thinking about to draft a legal proceeding against the Australian immigration department in Federal Magistrates Court in Sydney. Is this a right way as I am thinking? 
please help mein right direction." 
*

Any help or suggestion will really appreciated.


----------



## maklaw

Hello Rohan_Iqbal i am really feel sorry for your family it is very true immigration don't have much compassion for families but this is to play fare with applicants who do not have kids or don't wanted to have kids.

But 3 years waiting period way too much for families to be together. i think you should post your question to ASK MARK thread he is and other Migration Agents really helpful to providing some advices to people who is desperate to have some answers.Hope this help.


----------



## KitKaat

Try to find out if your husband have 3 years ban. Did your husband overstated in Australia before?


----------



## Raza

Hi Guys,

I have a question to ask;
My wife is waiting for her 309 visa applied online to Islamabad (Pakistan). Currently she is studying in Pakistan and to finish her degree she needs to do a 3 month internship. We have spoken to a university in Australia if she can do her internship here and university does not seems to have any issue with it. 
My question is; if we apply for a student visa for her to come to Australia for 3 months before she gets her spouse visa, is it going to have any negative impact on current 309 visa?

Thanks in advance
Raza


----------



## Raza

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately Pakistan is usually 18-24 months because of external security checks, so you may be in for quite a long wait.


Hi CollegeGirl,

I want to ask a question if you can help.
My wife is waiting for her 309 visa applied online to Australian High Commission Islamabad (Pakistan). Currently she is studying in Pakistan and to finish her degree she needs to do a 3 month internship. We have spoken to a university in Australia. University is giving us an offer letter which can be used to apply student visa.
My question is; if we apply for a student visa for her to come to Australia for 3 months before she gets her spouse visa, is it going to have any negative impact on current 309 visa?
And how much time does it take to get a student visa for 3 to 6 month?

Thank you.
Raza


----------



## maham

Happy Eid fellows. any update with partner visa applications here? we applied online in dec-14, still waiting.


----------



## kaba100

We are also waiting a PMV application through Islamabad since December 2014 - Any recent updates? We don't have a case officer or any further information.


----------



## masha

*New Member*

_Salaam everyone,

I must admit I have been quietly following all the posts relating to 309/300 applicants from Pakistan. My DOL 12/2014 with medical and bio metrics done by myself in 01/15. Its been 8 months of no contact from AHC Islamabad.

Note that if all relevant information within the AHC partner visa checklist is already provided at the time of lodging or soon thereafter, then there is very little contact expected from AHC case officers as in most such cases there's not much more to ask.

Extended waiting periods appear to have become a norm with AHC's globally. Under resourced offices, exhausted quotas and (in respect to male applicants ) external character checks all cause time frames to blow out. It is poor management on part of DIBP despite hefty fees and compassion involved in these sort of applications particularly of applicants of their so called high risk countries who don't have the luxury of getting an ETA online and visit their partners as and when they want.. There is nothing that has changed in their treatment of spouse visa applicants over the years and not much else to be expected of them in future either.

Meanwhile the wait continues with the quote " Patience is a Virtue ."_


----------



## majabelline

Couldn't have said it better masha! Totally agree


----------



## Raza

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone got visa recently?

Thanks,
Raza


----------



## pakistan

*Visa grant*



majabelline said:


> Couldn't have said it better masha! Totally agree


Yes Alhamdulillah last week I got visa grant.
I am female applicant from Pakistan
Applied Oct 2014.
Almost 13 month journey 
Good luck to all who are waiting for their grant.


----------



## Raza

Congratulations  
Did immi office call you for a face to face interview?
My wife came to Australia on visitor visa, stayed here for 4 months and went back in September. We applied her visa in November 2014 and I am hoping that we 'll get her visa soon.


----------



## pakistan

Raza said:


> Congratulations
> Did immi office call you for a face to face interview?
> My wife came to Australia on visitor visa, stayed here for 4 months and went back in September. We applied her visa in November 2014 and I am hoping that we 'll get her visa soon.


Thanks, I had two interviews first telephonic interview in April and SE o d face to face in June, after face to face interview they asked some more documents.

Best of luck inshaAlkah you get your wife grant soon.


----------



## irfi786

Hi All,

FINALLY RECEIVED THE GOLDEN EMAIL - VISA GRANTED !!! Thanks Allah

Can't believe got the email today, which is just under 9 months from the DoL.

DoL: 17-Mar-2015 (online - Dubai)
Nationality - Pakistan (female)
Biometrics done within a week of submission.
PCC and Medical requested in Aug 2015
PCC and Medical done in Sep15.
1 child aged 3.

No phone no interview, just received an email today afternoon, visa granted.

Received 2 emails few mins apart, 1st email for visa granted 309 (temp) and then few mins later visa granted (100), so i assume its the permanent partner visa subclass 100 which is granted.

Initial entry date: Aug 2016, which is good since i need to resign and packup everything in Dubai to move back to Australia.

Good luck to every still waiting..

Irfan


----------



## alishah

Hi Guys...
I want to apply for my wife's visa who is in Pakistan and we recently got married. I got my permanent residency 6months ago.
how can I apply for her Visa online while I am
In Australia... ? or Is it better to apply from Pakistan ? 
Can I use my Immi Account which I created for my PR to apply for her visa or I have to make her new account ? 
Elaborate the process and your suggestions please 
thanks


----------



## alishah

Hi Irfan
I need ur help plz
I want to apply for my wife's visa who is in Pakistan and we recently got married. I got my permanent residency 6months ago.
how can I apply for her Visa online while I am
In Australia... ? or Is it better to apply from Pakistan ? 
Can I use my Immi Account which I created for my PR to apply for her visa or I have to make her new account ? 
Elaborate the process and your suggestions please 
thanks


----------



## Mish

You can apply online. It doesn't matter where you are it matters where your wife is ie. Can't be in Australia when you lodge it.


----------



## alishah

Mish said:


> You can apply online. It doesn't matter where you are it matters where your wife is ie. Can't be in Australia when you lodge it.


Thanks Mish for replying.
Plz guide me lil bit more about starting the process.
I need to make her new Immi account or i can use the previous one which i created to lodge my 189 visa.., ? Do i need to send her forms to sign n then upload or can i sign the documents if I am applying her visa as a partner... ? We married 2 months ago... Should I file visa now or wait lil more... Thanks for ur help but its a bit confusing


----------



## Mish

You can use your account. You fill the forms in online no need to print and sign and scan them.

Personally I would wait a bit longer to gather evidence. You need to have evidence in all 4 categories.


----------



## alishah

Mish said:


> You can use your account. You fill the forms in online no need to print and sign and scan them.
> 
> Personally I would wait a bit longer to gather evidence. You need to have evidence in all 4 categories.


4 Categories?


----------



## CCMS

alishah said:


> 4 Categories?


Time to do some research...

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Mish

alishah said:


> 4 Categories?


Here is the link for the checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...grant)-visa-(subclass-100)-document-checklist

It is a good idea to do research about the visa you are applying for otherwise you are destined to fail.

If you don't want to do the research or don't have time then the best thing to do is to employ a registered migration agent.

Being married is not enough for a visa to be granted. It is getting tougher and tougher - we are even seeing people granted a temporary visa and then rejected at permanent visa stage.


----------



## talexpat

Hi All,

My wife's documents are about to get completed and hence, I shall be applying for her 309 within the next week.

Just a brief overview, I married my first cousin, so know her from childhood and is an arranged marriage. I went to Pakistan last year to perform Nikkah/marriage and wife stays in her parents home as we have not done the Rukhsati (sending off) yet. I had to come back to Australia to continue employment right within ten days of Nikkah/marriage. After the visa is granted, Rukhsati would be done so that she can leave parents' house and can come with me to Australia.

[Q58 Form 47SP] When did you and your partner commit to a shared life together to exclusion of all others?

What am I supposed to write here . I am thinking to put the Nikkah date but have not actually started the shared life yet as No rukhsati yet.

I shall be including pics of all the events we attended together during my 15 days stay in Pakistan as well as some pics from childhood (we used to fly from Saudi Arabia and spend vacation in Pakistan after every two years) to prove what we are saying in relationship history is true/ family marriage.

Calls history would be screenshots of whatsapp, skype, viber etc. Also have made a couple of financial transactions although her daily expenses are being done by her parents.

The only thing I am worried about is if I say I have not done rukhsati yet, would it really matter, has anyone seen visa rejection due to this?

We have all the official docs : Nikkah Nama- English, NADRA -Marriage Registration Certificate, Family Registration Certificate (Birth and Marriage), Passport and CNIC with husband details. Wedding Card, 2 * Form 888s.

Any suggestion tips would be helpful. Any document which I might have missed for a marriage where Rukhsati not done yet.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Mish

talexpat said:


> The only thing I am worried about is if I say I have not done rukhsati yet, would it really matter, has anyone seen visa rejection due to this?


There was one rejection last week (I think) and not having done rukhsati was one reason for rejection.


----------



## talexpat

Well, there is no rukhsati certificate as such. As we know, once the Nikkah is done and have the Marriage registration certificate, we are married legally. I was wondering if I just not point out the rukhsati part. Wife stays with her parents as I stay in Australia while my parents reside in Saudi Arabia. I do have a couple of financial transactions I made as well as receipts of few gifts sent.


----------



## Mish

talexpat said:


> Well, there is no rukhsati certificate as such. As we know, once the Nikkah is done and have the Marriage registration certificate, we are married legally. I was wondering if I just not point out the rukhsati part. Wife stays with her parents as I stay in Australia while my parents reside in Saudi Arabia. I do have a couple of financial transactions I made as well as receipts of few gifts sent.


I strongly suggest seeing a registered migration agent. The one that was rejected had 3 items mentioned:
1/ No rukhsati done
2/ no time together after he came for the wedding
3/ limited financial support


----------



## talexpat

Thanks a lot for the quick replies, Mish.

Well, after giving a double thought over my case as well as discussion with friends (previous 309 applicants), I have arrived to the conclusion that rukhsati plays a critical role and without it there might be very less chances of getting a visa grant if I just go with Nikkah .

Therefore, I plan to go to Pakistan by June/July and do Rukhsati + valima and stay together for around 10-15 days. Get hell lot of pictures of events, in casual, make joint bank account, travel together and demand receipts everytime, get familiar with household tasks and distribute them as in make her do home chores. Then, apply for partner visa after performing rukhsati + Valima.

Meanwhile, i will keep sending her funds on monthly basis despite the fact wife is being supported by her parents as she is still in parents' home + keep saving whatsapp/viber/fb/skype chat logs.

Hope the case becomes pretty straightforward then for AHC ISL.


----------



## Mish

That is great news!


----------



## talexpat

Thanks for replying.

Well, as far as photos are concerned, below is my photos count I currently have:

-Nikkah at Masjid (6)
-Post-Nikkah gathering at wife's home (17)
-Nikkah/Rukhsuti event at marriage lawn with all guests (14)
-Get-together event (Formally dressed) (16)
-Cousin's Rukhsuti attended as a couple (5)
-Cousin's Valima attended as a couple (5)
-Outing together as a couple (3)
-Wife going out with on various days with my parents after I departed to Australia (5)

So, total 71 pics roughly. Also, I can get as many screenshots from the professional videos recorded at above gatehrings.

I have been advised by one of my friend to lodge partner visa with above evidences and he believes I have quite enough of it. Then he is suggesting me to lodge visit visa and get wife onshore which will further solidy the chances of partner visa and help me get rid of lack of time spent together thingy. Have your say..! 

I have to check what are the chances of visit visa grant and can go with sponsorship bond as well if needed. Definitely successful visit visa would have good impact on partner visa?


----------



## Mish

Photos are just a small part of the application. You need to also satisfy the other requirements of the visa, that is the problem with getting married instead of applying for a PMV.

The problem also is that there is no guarantee that they will grant a family sponsored tourist visa. I know of people that have had a family sponsored tourist visa rejected and have had a partner visa application in.


----------



## talexpat

Ooops and what was the rejection reason for family sponsored tourist visas?


----------



## Mish

talexpat said:


> Ooops and what was the rejection reason for family sponsored tourist visas?


Didn't believe that they only intended to visit Australia temporarily.


----------



## talexpat

Thanks for your reply.

But what if I am willing to submit security bond : I have to double-check its subclass but heard it requires refundable deposit of 5k to 15k AUD, hence one commits that the partner will depart Australia as promised. Are the chances too less of visit visa grant even after submitting the security bond?


----------



## Mish

They don't always ask for a security bond.

It is all up to the case officer if they grant it or not. Even if you offer one they may not grant it.

It is all a game of chance and no-one can tell you if it will be granted. Lodging is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## leomm

Hi All. Just update about my status Apply offshore Bangkok on July 2015- Police and medical done by August 2015- Now call for interview tomorrow- Very exciting now... Please wish me luck and share me some of your's experience. I will update you all tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

I wanted to know if do I need to upload same document in multiple categories in Immiaccount for partner visa. Because I have already uploaded in one category but it satisfies multiple categories, like foreign remittances can be evidence of financial aspects of relationship, nature of couple' mutual commitment to each other,etc (multiple headings/categories).

So, do I need to upload the same doc under multiple relavant headings or uploading once should be enough? Any advise.


----------



## talexpat

leomm said:


> Hi All. Just update about my status Apply offshore Bangkok on July 2015- Police and medical done by August 2015- Now call for interview tomorrow- Very exciting now... Please wish me luck and share me some of your's experience. I will update you all tomorrow. Thanks


HI Leomm, Any update on your case and the interview questions that were asked?

Thanks


----------



## xxx

pollygoh2002 said:


> Is anyone waiting for 309/100 spouse visa from Australian High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan, in this forum?


Applied on Oct 2015. Medical and PCC submitted. No further correspondence yet from CO.


----------



## talexpat

xxx said:


> Applied on Oct 2015. Medical and PCC submitted. No further correspondence yet from CO.


Did you apply online?
When did you receive first email from AHC ISL containing generic documents checklist?
Did that generic checklist had medical request as well?
Did the applicant receive interview call. If yes, when?

So many Qs, but please do reply


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> Did you apply online?
> When did you receive first email from AHC ISL containing generic documents checklist?
> Did that generic checklist had medical request as well?
> Did the applicant receive interview call. If yes, when?
> 
> So many Qs, but please do reply


Auto generated mail received very next day which includes checklist. They asked to submit docs within a month which includes medical and PCC. No further correpondance yet.


----------



## talexpat

xxx said:


> Auto generated mail received very next day which includes checklist. They asked to submit docs within a month which includes medical and PCC. No further correpondance yet.


Opps, you must have been contacted by now. No interview call yet?

Are you a male or female applicant?

Any idea, how long does it take for the visa grant after interview call is received in case of pakistani applicants generally?


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> Opps, you must have been contacted by now. No interview call yet?
> 
> Are you a male or female applicant?
> 
> Any idea, how long does it take for the visa grant after interview call is received in case of pakistani applicants generally?


My wife is the applicant. Usually it takes 6-8 months for interview call.


----------



## talexpat

xxx said:


> My wife is the applicant. Usually it takes 6-8 months for interview call.


Thanks for you reply.

One of my colleague who applied in Nov-2014 got interview call exactly in 3 months. Two of my distant friends got partner visa in 4 months.

My question was AFTER receiving the interview call, in how many weeks can we expect visa grant/decision? Just general timeline of recent Pakistani 309 AHC ISL applicants if you know of.


----------



## xxx

talexpat said:


> Thanks for you reply.
> 
> One of my colleague who applied in Nov-2014 got interview call exactly in 3 months. Two of my distant friends got partner visa in 4 months.
> 
> My question was AFTER receiving the interview call, in how many weeks can we expect visa grant/decision? Just general timeline of recent Pakistani 309 AHC ISL applicants if you know of.


Average processing time frame is 8 to 10 months depending on nature of case. Post interview grant time depends on completeness of application. If all of your docs are complete and case is simple, it take couple of weeks for visa grant.


----------



## talexpat

xxx said:


> Average processing time frame is 8 to 10 months depending on nature of case. Post interview grant time depends on completeness of application. If all of your docs are complete and case is simple, it take couple of weeks for visa grant.


That's Cool!!. As i said earlier, one of my friend got interview call in exactly 3 months, all docs complete BUT interviewer again asked for pics which were already uploaded in ImmiAccount. Anyways shall update you as anything changes.

I applied last month, all docs complete, decision ready application. Lets pray for the best!!


----------



## talexpat

Update: My friend got the visa today for her wife, 3 months 10 days to be exact. Finally, some good news about AHC ISL.


----------



## xxx

Hi All

Can someone share questions which interviewer asks with applicant as part of partners visa process?

Thanks
xxx


----------



## Shah1

*Australian offshore visa class 309*

Hi every one, I just need help from who ever have an idea or any professional advice or comment would be appreciated. 
Here is my story:-

I studied in australia 2009-2013 applied visa renewal mean while my wedding day was fixed in australia but unfortunately before wedding i received refusal on student visa but any how we managed to marry then i applied for Mrt to get student visa but after 5 months of waiting we decided to withdraw Mrt because if was expiring on 6th month and follow The rule and apply offshore visa so in October 2014 we applied for offshore visa while living apart, in 7 months i received medical, 15th month i got an interview call- 16th month april called for in-person interview to Islamabad - now still they are saying its in process because of some departmental enquiries.

So now any one have an idea what are they thinking Bout me. IS IT GOOd or bad.


----------



## alishah

Hi there...
I am currently in Australia, wife back in Pakistan...
Have applied for Her visitor Visa and waiting...
Now that She is pragnant also.. I want to apply for her partner visa online now.
What do u guys suggest... Should I apply it straightaway... ? 
I want her to be here for some time even ASAP.. thats y applied for visit visa
If I apply for her partner visa, She will have to go through Medical and Visit Visa can't be granted to a pragnant lady... I have heard that...

Please guide with the best advice.
Thanks


----------



## alishah

*Partner Visa Offshore*

Hi there...
I am currently in Australia, wife back in Pakistan...
Have applied for Her visitor Visa and waiting...
Now that She is pragnant also.. I want to apply for her partner visa online now.
What do u guys suggest... Should I apply it straightaway... ? 
I want her to be here for some time even ASAP.. thats y applied for visit visa
If I apply for her partner visa, She will have to go through Medical and Visit Visa can't be granted to a pragnant lady... I have heard that...

Please guide with the best advice.
Thanks


----------



## leomm

Hi! All I got visa grant email today- wish you guys all the best-
Apply -06/2015 Online Bangkok
Agent- Mark Northam 
Medical and police request 07/2015
Interview -02/2016
Today visa grant 15/06/2016
Waiting time - 11.5 month. 

Good luck all


----------



## Krimma

Oz_123 said:


> Mish thank you for your time. Is there any way we can check whether the ASIO has been done or not? and can I apply for a visit visa for Australia? I heard this is not possible


Hey Oz_123!
@Oz_123

You posted long ago... Any changes?


----------



## talexpat

Hi All,

Does anyone know what DOL Partner visa 309 online applications are being worked on by senior case officers/decision makers in AHC Islamabad currently?

My wife's case:

DOL: 9 Feb 2016
Interview call : 23 Aug 2016

No update since then. Any idea whats the current timeline post-interview?

Thanks.


----------



## alishah

Guys I applied for my wife's partner Visa in May this year. 
Medicals and Biometrics were done then...
No interview Call, nothing after that.

We are blessed with a baby boy now... 15days old..
What should I do now ? 
How can I update them, I applied online..
What are possible documents required for newborn ? 

Please help
Thanks


----------



## arshadmails

*309/100 from Pakistan*



pollygoh2002 said:


> Is anyone waiting for 309/100 spouse visa from Australian High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan, in this forum?


Yes, I am waiting for 309/100 spouse visa from Australian High Commission, Islamabad, Pakistan.
I have lodged my application on 19oct 2016.
Medical and police check done on 22 November 2016.


----------



## rehanazeem

*Partner Visa 309/100*

Hi Telexpat

Have your wife received 309 visa ?

Thanks
Rehan



talexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know what DOL Partner visa 309 online applications are being worked on by senior case officers/decision makers in AHC Islamabad currently?
> 
> My wife's case:
> 
> DOL: 9 Feb 2016
> Interview call : 23 Aug 2016
> 
> No update since then. Any idea whats the current timeline post-interview?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## IQ2015

Hi All, 

Applied for Partner visa 309/100 after Nikah on 17 Feb 16 - Online 
Medical/ Biometrics and all documents submitted at the time of lodgement 
Telephone Interview - 8 Sep 16
Wedding/ Valima - 1rst week of November 16
Provided pictures of Wedding and Valima on request 17 Nov 16
Current status under departmental checks as advised by AHC 

Please advise if anyone has a similar case also what should be the approx. ETA after above mentioned status.

Many thanks


----------



## Zee3

All,
What is the current turn out time for partner visa from Pakistan ?

-Applied April 2016
-Police checks and biometrics done in April 2016
-Interview on 24th Oct with Additional Docs requested
-Additional Docs submitted 15th November 

What now ? Any insights will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## rehanazeem

Hi Guys

Need to ask can we apply or granted a visit visa while partner visa 309/100 in process and does it have any effect on partner visa?
If you are granted a visit visa and you are in Australia then how they going to give you partner visa as its been mentioned you have to be off shore to get 309/100 visa
Thanks


----------



## Zee3

rehanazeem said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need to ask can we apply or granted a visit visa while partner visa 309/100 in process and does it have any effect on partner visa?
> If you are granted a visit visa and you are in Australia then how they going to give you partner visa as its been mentioned you have to be off shore to get 309/100 visa
> Thanks


Hi

What I heard from people around me who have similar situations, you can apply for as many visas as you like but only one visa will be stamped at any given moment. If you travel to Australia on visit visa during the 309 processing period, , partner visa will be held till the time you fulfil the visit visa conditions and leave the country.

Disclaimer : No personal experience or official statement, as I am passing through similar situation and waiting for any of the 2 visas to come in.

Also, mixed views on effects of applying visit visa on top of partner visa, no rule of thumb. It benefited few in their case and some were refused the visit visa because partner visa was very close to final decision.

Good luck !


----------



## Riwaty

Hi Zee3

I am in a similar situation. Have applied for partner visa in April 2016. Got an interview call in 1st week of nov. By then i am waiting for the decision till date.



Zee3 said:


> All,
> What is the current turn out time for partner visa from Pakistan ?
> 
> -Applied April 2016
> -Police checks and biometrics done in April 2016
> -Interview on 24th Oct with Additional Docs requested
> -Additional Docs submitted 15th November
> 
> What now ? Any insights will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Zee3

*Good luck !*



Riwaty said:


> Hi Zee3
> 
> I am in a similar situation. Have applied for partner visa in April 2016. Got an interview call in 1st week of nov. By then i am waiting for the decision till date.


That's so annoying and frustrating , Riwaty, isn't it ? They should share some sort of visibility for us to plan our lives. They have already wasted one year of our married life and we have come to a point in frustration that we don't even care if we get the visa or not.

Any ways, I wish you and your partner get together soon !!!


----------



## Riwaty

Zee3 said:


> That's so annoying and frustrating , Riwaty, isn't it ? They should share some sort of visibility for us to plan our lives. They have already wasted one year of our married life and we have come to a point in frustration that we don't even care if we get the visa or not.
> 
> Any ways, I wish you and your partner get together soon !!!


Wishing you the same Zee3. Hopefully all this frustration period come to an end soon. Let us keep our fingers crossed.

Please do share if you come up with any progress or visa grant. 
Thanks


----------



## Daisy2016

Hi guys

Has any of you been interviewed? How was it and how long did it take till you got the outcome?

ANOBE - SORRY I MEANT TO POST THIS IN ANOTHER 309/100 thread!!!!


----------



## Zee3

*pissed and annoyed*



Daisy2016 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has any of you been interviewed? How was it and how long did it take till you got the outcome?
> 
> ANOBE - SORRY I MEANT TO POST THIS IN ANOTHER 309/100 thread!!!!


Hi Daisy
Relating my personal experience, only my partner ( the applicant ) was interviewed for 20-25 mins, for offshore application. Interview wasn't harsh at all, since we prepared for quite sometime so no dramas there. Some additional documents (photographs only ) were requested which were supplied in allowed span and mostly questions were to ascertain the facts which were claimed in the application forms. Interviewer was from regional high commission and not a jerk at all.

12 months is official time-frame for expected outcome, we are 10 months into the process now and after posting 2 queries about the remaining actions or an outcome, we are given the same response that 12 months is the period before you can get any response , positive or negative.

Don't hesitate if you have some specific question about the process, rest I will let some experienced member to share their thoughts since I am a newbie to this partner visa thing and can only share my personal experience.

Good luck !


----------



## Daisy2016

Zee3 said:


> Hi Daisy
> Relating my personal experience, only my partner ( the applicant ) was interviewed for 20-25 mins, for offshore application. Interview wasn't harsh at all, since we prepared for quite sometime so no dramas there. Some additional documents (photographs only ) were requested which were supplied in allowed span and mostly questions were to ascertain the facts which were claimed in the application forms. Interviewer was from regional high commission and not a jerk at all.
> 
> 12 months is official time-frame for expected outcome, we are 10 months into the process now and after posting 2 queries about the remaining actions or an outcome, we are given the same response that 12 months is the period before you can get any response , positive or negative.
> 
> Don't hesitate if you have some specific question about the process, rest I will let some experienced member to share their thoughts since I am a newbie to this partner visa thing and can only share my personal experience.
> 
> Good luck !


Hi there Zee3,

Thanks for the response above! My interview was not the same "usual" questions only" as I have had a previous visa refused and they wanted to ask about that. For that reason I got a weird feeling they were not really positive on my application no matter how much evidence we had presented. I know they cant refuse for solo reason of the previous application but interview was mostly focused on that topic!

I haven't heard from them and I will be sending them more additional evidence in the coming days. I will just hope for the best ample evidence will cover the assessment.


----------



## Riwaty

Hi Zee3

Any news or update regarding your case?


----------



## daniel perl

rehanazeem said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need to ask can we apply or granted a visit visa while partner visa 309/100 in process and does it have any effect on partner visa?
> If you are granted a visit visa and you are in Australia then how they going to give you partner visa as its been mentioned you have to be off shore to get 309/100 visa
> Thanks


Hi Guys,
as for as I have info. you can apply for visit visa upto six months and its easy to get it. But your spouse visa will not be issued until applicant returns to home country.


----------



## Riwaty

Any news or visa grant guys?


----------



## montybobby84

yay i got my phone interview for offshore partner visa after 14 months and straight after 3 hours they sent me residency grant mail.hope everyone will get that way.


----------



## Riwaty

Hey congratulations on your grant montybobby. Can you please share the DOL, grant date and also an applicant was male or female.


----------



## montybobby84

Riwaty said:


> Hey congratulations on your grant montybobby. Can you please share the DOL, grant date and also an applicant was male or female.


Thanks alot riwaty 
DOL-20-11-2015
Male Applicant
Grant date 8/2/2017 
wish every one good luck


----------



## Riwaty

Guys any update regarding visa grant from AHC-ISLAMABAD??


----------



## henry.olonga

Riwaty said:


> Guys any update regarding visa grant from AHC-ISLAMABAD??


Hello to all,

Actually, my wife applied for 309/100 visa on December 1st, 2016.
The bio-metrics and health examination was done in the first week of December 2016.

No correspondence yet. Do you guys know approximately how much time is being taken by the department now-a-days?

Regards,
Henry


----------



## Riwaty

henry.olonga said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Actually, my wife applied for 309/100 visa on December 1st, 2016.
> The bio-metrics and health examination was done in the first week of December 2016.
> 
> No correspondence yet. Do you guys know approximately how much time is being taken by the department now-a-days?
> 
> Regards,
> Henry


Hi Henry

I am waiting since April 2016 for the grant and don't know how long still gonna wait for the same.


----------



## henry.olonga

Riwaty said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> I am waiting since April 2016 for the grant and don't know how long still gonna wait for the same.


thanks for the comments.

Have you received any correspondence/phone interview etc

Regards,
Henry


----------



## Riwaty

henry.olonga said:


> thanks for the comments.
> 
> Have you received any correspondence/phone interview etc
> 
> Regards,
> Henry


yes got an interview call on 9th of Nov 2016 and last for around 15 min. They asked questions regarding our financial dependencies on each other, our date of marriage, any past relations, family background etc. Whatever we have written on the declaration statement they asked related to that. That's it. No correspondence after that.


----------



## Riwaty

And when I called them regarding an update they used to say that your application is under process. An average processing time is 9 to 12 months and your application is still under the time frame you'll get an update soon.


----------



## henry.olonga

Riwaty said:


> And when I called them regarding an update they used to say that your application is under process. An average processing time is 9 to 12 months and your application is still under the time frame you'll get an update soon.


Good Luck with your application !!! I hope you will get an update soon.

As far as my wife's application is concerned, I think we still need to wait for 8 to 10 months. By looking at the posts, I believe an interview call is done by the department after 7 to 8 months of lodgement of application.

May I ask if you have lodged a paper-based application OR online application ? Have you applied by yourself or used a migration agent ?

Regards,
Henry


----------



## Riwaty

Thank you Henry and all the best to you as well. We lodged an online application and we have used agent.


----------



## henry.olonga

Riwaty said:


> Thank you Henry and all the best to you as well. We lodged an online application and we have used agent.


thanks, mine is also online. However, we DID NOT use an agent.

This is why we are still confused about evidences for some of the recommended documents in immi account.

For instance, we are unable to find answers for the following:

1) Visa status in country of residence, Evidence of
Provide evidence of your visa or residence status in your country of residence, including your right to return. 
*(Does a certified copy of passport is sufficient enough?)*

2) Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of
*We are living in a joint family system and we are not receiving any bills on our name.*

3) Health, Evidence of
You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application. 
*When click on "Attach" link to view what sort of documents should be uploaded, the following appears*

_Form 815 Health Undertaking
Health waiver submission/supporting documentation
Letter/Statement Doctor
Letter/Statement Hospital
Others (specify)_

If you could please answer what evidences need to be uploaded for the above 3 points, it would be great.

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Henry


----------



## Riwaty

Sorry Henry I am not a better person to answer these queries as our agent did all the paperwork on our behalf. I suggest you to join the below thread as people there are very very supportive and helpful.

https://www.pomsinoz.com/topic/42125-timeline-309-spouse-visa-applied-in-may/?page=290


----------



## Riwaty

You can also find a link there to view who all are got there grant recently from AHC-ISLAMABAD


----------



## Momy

Hello All,
Please advise, If any body is in Similar situation.
Visa: Partner/Spouse 309/100
Marriage Date:05/03/2016
Application Submitted Location, Jerry Lahore (Paper Based)
Application Processing Location: Islamabad, Pakistan
Application Date: 06/06/2016
Further Information requested: 15/06/2016
Medical Assessment Completed : 22/06/2016
Medical Assessment Location: Gulberg Lahore
Further Information Submitted: 29/06/2016
Interview Call:14/01/2017
Decision: waiting


----------



## Riwaty

Momy said:


> Hello All,
> Please advise, If any body is in Similar situation.
> Visa: Partner/Spouse 309/100
> Marriage Date:05/03/2016
> Application Submitted Location, Jerry Lahore (Paper Based)
> Application Processing Location: Islamabad, Pakistan
> Application Date: 06/06/2016
> Further Information requested: 15/06/2016
> Medical Assessment Completed : 22/06/2016
> Medical Assessment Location: Gulberg Lahore
> Further Information Submitted: 29/06/2016
> Interview Call:14/01/2017
> Decision: waiting


Hi Momy

Our application date was 19 April 2016 and Interview was on 9 Nov 2016 and still waiting for the decision.


----------



## Zeeshan10

Momy said:


> Hello All,
> Please advise, If any body is in Similar situation.
> Visa: Partner/Spouse 309/100
> Marriage Date:05/03/2016
> Application Submitted Location, Jerry Lahore (Paper Based)
> Application Processing Location: Islamabad, Pakistan
> Application Date: 06/06/2016
> Further Information requested: 15/06/2016
> Medical Assessment Completed : 22/06/2016
> Medical Assessment Location: Gulberg Lahore
> Further Information Submitted: 29/06/2016
> Interview Call:14/01/2017
> Decision: waiting


Hi Momy,

My spouse's visa application was similar.
Visa: Partner/Spouse 309/100
Nikah Date: 10/01/2015
Marriage Date:28/11/2015
Application Submitted Location, Jerry Lahore (Paper Based)
Application Processing Location: Islamabad, Pakistan
Application Date: 07/06/2016
Medical Assessment Completed : 21/05/2016
Medical Assessment Location: Gulberg Lahore
Interview Call: 09/01/2017
Further Information Submitted: 10/01/2017
Further Information Submitted: 20/04/2017
Decision: Visa Granted 20/04/17

I used to email AHC-Islamabad every month to hassle them. If you are in Australia, its not a bad idea to email AHC-Isb yourself and ask them for info by copying your wife in the email. I believe it helps.

AHC is taking anywhere between 9 to 18 months on spouse visa decisions.


----------



## Momy

Thanks @Zeeshan10 & congratulation on your grant.... it gives me a bit of a hope


----------



## Riwaty

Zeeshan10 said:


> Hi Momy,
> 
> My spouse's visa application was similar.
> Visa: Partner/Spouse 309/100
> Nikah Date: 10/01/2015
> Marriage Date:28/11/2015
> Application Submitted Location, Jerry Lahore (Paper Based)
> Application Processing Location: Islamabad, Pakistan
> Application Date: 07/06/2016
> Medical Assessment Completed : 21/05/2016
> Medical Assessment Location: Gulberg Lahore
> Interview Call: 09/01/2017
> Further Information Submitted: 10/01/2017
> Further Information Submitted: 20/04/2017
> Decision: Visa Granted 20/04/17
> 
> I used to email AHC-Islamabad every month to hassle them. If you are in Australia, its not a bad idea to email AHC-Isb yourself and ask them for info by copying your wife in the email. I believe it helps.
> 
> AHC is taking anywhere between 9 to 18 months on spouse visa decisions.


Congratulations Zeeshan for your grant. Finally got some good news. Can you also please let us know that at around what time did you received your email and was it from Australia or from Islamabad AHC. Also did they called you (sponsor) too or only the applicant?


----------



## Zeeshan10

Riwaty said:


> Congratulations Zeeshan for your grant. Finally got some good news. Can you also please let us know that at around what time did you received your email and was it from Australia or from Islamabad AHC. Also did they called you (sponsor) too or only the applicant?


Thanks Riwaty, the answer to your question regarding calling the sponsor is Yes and No, they did not call me but as it happened I was visiting Pakistan when they called my wife and incidently I answered the call so the CO interviewed me first and then my wife.

They emailed the decision to my wife at about 8:30PM AEST and the email came from AHC Islamabad. As a matter of fact they emailed me first on the same day asking for an additional document, couple of hours after my reply they gave us the decision.

TBH I have been hassling them every month and all I got from them was to wait and the processing time is 12 months.

I hope that you get your visa soon.


----------



## Zeeshan10

Riwaty said:


> Congratulations Zeeshan for your grant. Finally got some good news. Can you also please let us know that at around what time did you received your email and was it from Australia or from Islamabad AHC. Also did they called you (sponsor) too or only the applicant?


Riwaty, can I ask what is your situation? have you been interviewed? was it a tough interview? is the primary applicant male or female?


----------



## Riwaty

Hi Zeeshan thanks for the information shared. Applicant is a male and my husband was interviewd on 9th of Nov. It went fine just a general interview related to our DOB, our family, our relationship and about our future plans.


----------



## Zeeshan10

Riwaty said:


> Hi Zeeshan thanks for the information shared. Applicant is a male and my husband was interviewd on 9th of Nov. It went fine just a general interview related to our DOB, our family, our relationship and about our future plans.


For male applicants the process is even longer, how long have you guys spent togethar after marriage? I am asking this becasue this will play a big part in your decision.

I have seen couple of cases of male applicants whom I personally know.


----------



## Riwaty

Whenever earlier when we used to call them they says that your application is in process and there is no problem with your case and you will get a response within 12 months of time frame. And now when i called them on last tuesday they said that the timeframe has been increased so you will get a response within 15 months.


----------



## Riwaty

We have been together from past 4 years and being married from past 1.7 years at the time of lodgment.


----------



## Zeeshan10

Riwaty said:


> We have been together from past 4 years and being married from past 1.7 years at the time of lodgment.


Right, these days they are focusing on the period of separation. I don't want to sound negative but some one I know got their visa refused becasue immi thought that they did not spend enough time togather after mariage which made them doubt the relationship.

If I may recomend, try to go to Pakistan and spend some time with your husband take as many photos as possible, include family and friends in the photos as well and email those photos to the AHC.

This should help. I wish and hope you get a positive response soon.


----------



## Riwaty

I can't go to Pakistan because I am an Indian citizen though holds an Australian PR. and we both came back to our own respective countries for lodging our application so my husband also cant come to visit me in India. We have also declare this Indo-Pak thing in our declaration letter and also at the time of interview. As it is not possible for us to accompany eachother in our own countries.


----------



## Zeeshan10

Riwaty said:


> I can't go to Pakistan because I am an Indian citizen though holds an Australian PR. and we both came back to our own respective countries for lodging our application so my husband also cant come to visit me in India. We have also declare this Indo-Pak thing in our declaration letter and also at the time of interview. As it is not possible for us to accompany eachother in our own countries.


oh, its a complicated case. I'd still recomend going to a neutrall location may be singapore or dubai to spend time togather just for the sake of taking pictures.

When we were interviewed I was in Pakistan, they never asked us to send more evidence but I still sent them my ticket, and heaps of photos.

Have you spoken to any migration lawyer?


----------



## Riwaty

Yes we are using migration lawyer and our case was lodged online from Australia by our lawyer. And yes we met in Dubai last year and have sent hotel booking, flight tickets and lots of photographs.


----------



## MrsSyed

hi this is Mrs Syed from lhr,I read all ur conversation and wants to ask a question to mr Zeeshan abt their current visa staus,when did u apply for visa?im in pak now a days and husband is in Aus,he applied for my visa in Aug 2016 i had telephonic interview by embassy in later aug 2016,had medical on 30 aug and Police clearance in early sptember,then my husband came Pak in Oct where we went on vacation to northern areas and took lots of photographs and uploaded on immi acc,also even sent them our post wedding and reception photographs,all this was done till oct 2016,since then im waiting for my visa approval.no response from embassy,even i sent an email to islamabad embassy and they reply as standard time is upto 12 months.kindly suggest me wat shd i do now?should i go on visit visa to my husband or should wait for visa approval?kindly reply thanks


----------



## MrsSyed

Zeeshan10 said:


> Hi Momy,
> 
> My spouse's visa application was similar.
> Visa: Partner/Spouse 309/100
> Nikah Date: 10/01/2015
> Marriage Date:28/11/2015
> Application Submitted Location, Jerry Lahore (Paper Based)
> Application Processing Location: Islamabad, Pakistan
> Application Date: 07/06/2016
> Medical Assessment Completed : 21/05/2016
> Medical Assessment Location: Gulberg Lahore
> Interview Call: 09/01/2017
> Further Information Submitted: 10/01/2017
> Further Information Submitted: 20/04/2017
> Decision: Visa Granted 20/04/17
> 
> I used to email AHC-Islamabad every month to hassle them. If you are in Australia, its not a bad idea to email AHC-Isb yourself and ask them for info by copying your wife in the email. I believe it helps.
> 
> AHC is taking anywhere between 9 to 18 months on spouse visa decisions.


/
is this a gud idea to hassle them by sending an email to AHC /islambad 
shd i go for it?


----------



## Zeeshan10

MrsSyed said:


> /
> is this a gud idea to hassle them by sending an email to AHC /islambad
> shd i go for it?


Hi MrsSyed, I know it is a painful and frustrating wait but there is not much that we can do but to wait and see when AHC returns with a decision. My wife applied for her visa in June 2016 and we were called for an interview in January 2017 and the visa was granted End of April 2017.
The answer to your question about emailing AHC is yes you should email AHC and copy your husband in the email and then you husband should follow up on that email with AHC now this gives them some assurance that you both are in contact (which is one of the main things that needs proof in this application).

I see that you got the PC and medical done after you applied, this may create some delay as the file only starts moving when all documents are there. generally when you write to AHC they will only reply back saying it takes 9 to 12 months but calling them and emailing them will keep them on their toes.

Do you guys have a joint bank account in pak? proving financials is a big part of the application. I would suggest that your husband should transfer some money to you from Australia periodically and email the receipts to AHC.

Look stressing doesn't help I have been through this myself and totally understand how it feels.

Best of luck and let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## MrsSyed

yes my husband transferred amount and attach receipt in immi acc as proof


----------



## MrsSyed

i have been granted visa today,after 11 months thanx to Allah


----------



## Andy_

We applied for my wife's 309 visa on 30th June 2017. We got an acknowledgement email the day after as well as instructions to do PIDs at Gerrys. Since then, we have had no other correspondence from them - not even for Medicals or Police Checks.

Has anyone here applied after June 2017 from Pakistan? Did you get asked for Medicals/Police Checks?


----------



## eagereagle

Hi fellows, 

by the Grace of God.. partner visa 309 was approved and we received golden emails (grant letters for my wife and kid) last week.


Here is timeline
Visa 309 lodge date : 1st of June 2017
First contact from CO: 12th Jan, 2018
Visa 309 grant : 1st Mar 2018


----------



## max7737

Hello people,

Ive been asked to come for an interview at AHC (PMV 300). Going through this thread, everyone has given interviews over the phone. Seems a bit unusual for them to be asking me to be there physically.


----------



## auspak19jan

how was your interview experience ? was that simple ? 

Anyone got Visa application granted recently please post timeline.


----------



## max7737

auspak19jan said:


> how was your interview experience ? was that simple ?
> 
> Anyone got Visa application granted recently please post timeline.


Hey buddy,

My interview went for about 50 mins. The lady taking the interview was a gori but there is a translator available if you want to communicate in Urdu. The interview was simple but detailed and the lady was nice enough but she was not my case officer. I got the grant after a couple of hours of giving the interview. I applied PMV 300 on 7th March 2017 and it was granted on 3rd May 2018 so almost 14 months. All the best.


----------



## auspak19jan

Congratulations! Great Man. 14 Months is long wait but finally over. Its only 4 Months, i may have to go for a long way too. I wish i have applied earlier. 

Enjoy the beginning of new chapter of your life.


----------



## max7737

Thanks brother. Yeah 14 months is a while but i was told the security checks were taking a long time. The standard time to get a case officer is 7 to 8 months and you wont hear from them before that, so no need to panic. Hopefully yours wont take too long because the average processing time is 13 months. Also, fill up form 80 and submit it now because they will ask for it later on and it just delays the process even more. 
If you need to ask anything, you can drop a message here.
All the best


----------



## auspak19jan

I have lawyer applied from Brisbane, and Lawyer made me fill form 80 and complete ready to decision application has been submitted. including police character certificate, bio-metric and medicals done. lawyer asked me too many little little things, which kept delaying my application 6 months because of my laziness. 

hopefully it would not take too long once CO is assigned. 
but lawyer told me to keep collecting updated evidences, as CO may request updated information before final decision.


----------



## Mrs Fazal

Hi,

Will please confirm which city u r from?

Thanks,


----------



## Mrs Fazal

Hi Andy,

Did u get any call or email regarding ur partner visa from embassy?


----------



## ezaz777

DOL: 12 Nov 2017
No response yet from High Commission..
Applied for visit visa subclass 600, refused thrice, each time shifting there refusal reason. They did not even read all the documents provided to them.


----------



## Mrs Fazal

ezaz777 said:


> DOL: 12 Nov 2017
> No response yet from High Commission..
> Applied for visit visa subclass 600, refused thrice, each time shifting there refusal reason. They did not even read all the documents provided to them.


Its very said to knew this they refused my visit visa thrice even.. last year i face 3rd rejection they grant visit visa to my all family except me... my elder sis holds citizenship.. n anither sis holds student visa... they gabe me first n last visa in 2007..


----------



## Mrs Fazal

auspak19jan said:


> I have lawyer applied from Brisbane, and Lawyer made me fill form 80 and complete ready to decision application has been submitted. including police character certificate, bio-metric and medicals done. lawyer asked me too many little little things, which kept delaying my application 6 months because of my laziness
> 
> .
> 
> hopefully it would not take too long once CO is assigned.
> but lawyer told me to keep collecting updated evidences, as CO may request updated information before final decision.


Hi Auspak,

I suggest u to keep track ur visa urself as well do not depend on lawyer completely..

I wish u best of luck.


----------



## ezaz777

Mrs Fazal said:


> Its very said to knew this they refused my visit visa thrice even.. last year i face 3rd rejection they grant visit visa to my all family except me... my elder sis holds citizenship.. n anither sis holds student visa... they gabe me first n last visa in 2007..


Very worse experience with visa subclass 600. All the three times, made different excuse and rejected, although I have subclass 309/100 in progress which requires applicant to depart Australia. But case officer did not consider many supporting documents provided.

My bad luck, now only option is to wait for partner visa to get it approved soon, In'sha Allah.


----------



## ezaz777

Hi Everyone, 
Please share details of 309 subclass (DOL, medical, more documents, interview) if anyone waiting or has already been granted.


----------



## auspak19jan

Mrs Fazal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will please confirm which city u r from?
> 
> Thanks,


 Sialkot, Pak


----------



## auspak19jan

ezaz777 said:


> Very worse experience with visa subclass 600. All the three times, made different excuse and rejected, although I have subclass 309/100 in progress which requires applicant to depart Australia. But case officer did not consider many supporting documents provided.
> 
> My bad luck, now only option is to wait for partner visa to get it approved soon, In'sha Allah.


Same Here,

I applied for visit visa, i doubt they checked supporting documentation properly. and refused with a doubt i may not return back after visit.

I thought of applying again with "sponsored family visit" visa stream. as they may require bond which isn't problem. but later decided to wait. and rather spent that money on ticket for my partner to visit me in Pakistan. and explore Pakistan Together.


----------



## Sarmad

Hi
I went through the posts in this forum and found it interesting and relevant to my situation so thought of getting your views on it.

My wife is an Australian citizen by descent granted as her late father was an Australian citizen. My wife has never visited Australia. Now, we want to move to Australia and apply for immigration. 

I opted for Visa 309/100 route but the online form has a question about my wife (sponsor) asking her date of arrival to Australia. The date has to be in past so she don't have a date of arrival. The form does not move ahead. 

Whereas, in the Partner booklet, if the sponsor is an Australian citizen then he or she is not suppose to be living in Australia. 

Please suggest me a way out.


----------



## Mrs Fazal

ezaz777 said:


> Mrs Fazal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its very said to knew this they refused my visit visa thrice even.. last year i face 3rd rejection they grant visit visa to my all family except me... my elder sis holds citizenship.. n anither sis holds student visa... they gabe me first n last visa in 2007..
> 
> 
> 
> Very worse experience with visa subclass 600. All the three times, made different excuse and rejected, although I have subclass 309/100 in progress which requires applicant to depart Australia. But case officer did not consider many supporting documents provided.
> 
> My bad luck, now only option is to wait for partner visa to get it approved soon, In'sha Allah.
Click to expand...

When did u apply for yoir partner visa?
Did u receive or hear anything from embassy?


----------



## Mrs Fazal

ezaz777 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Please share details of 309 subclass (DOL, medical, more documents, interview) if anyone waiting or has already been granted.


Hi,

DOL 10 AUG 2017
MEDICAL 29 JAN 2018
INTERVIEW 16 MAY 2018

still waiting for visa grant.

WAITING


----------



## Mrs Fazal

Sarmad said:


> Hi
> I went through the posts in this forum and found it interesting and relevant to my situation so thought of getting your views on it.
> 
> My wife is an Australian citizen by descent granted as her late father was an Australian citizen. My wife has never visited Australia. Now, we want to move to Australia and apply for immigration.
> 
> I opted for Visa 309/100 route but the online form has a question about my wife (sponsor) asking her date of arrival to Australia. The date has to be in past so she don't have a date of arrival. The form does not move ahead.
> 
> Whereas, in the Partner booklet, if the sponsor is an Australian citizen then he or she is not suppose to be living in Australia.
> 
> Please suggest me a way out.


Hi,

Does your wife hav the Australian citizenship document?

If so then as per my opinion send her to Australia & apply for partner visa on her basis as your sponsor.

Many Thanks,
Mrs Fazal


----------



## Sarmad

Mrs Fazal said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I went through the posts in this forum and found it interesting and relevant to my situation so thought of getting your views on it.
> 
> My wife is an Australian citizen by descent granted as her late father was an Australian citizen. My wife has never visited Australia. Now, we want to move to Australia and apply for immigration.
> 
> I opted for Visa 309/100 route but the online form has a question about my wife (sponsor) asking her date of arrival to Australia. The date has to be in past so she don't have a date of arrival. The form does not move ahead.
> 
> Whereas, in the Partner booklet, if the sponsor is an Australian citizen then he or she is not suppose to be living in Australia.
> 
> Please suggest me a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does your wife hav the Australian citizenship document?
> 
> If so then as per my opinion send her to Australia & apply for partner visa on her basis as your sponsor.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Mrs Fazal
Click to expand...

Yes, she has got the citizenship document as well as an Australian Passport.


----------



## Mrs Fazal

Sarmad said:


> Mrs Fazal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I went through the posts in this forum and found it interesting and relevant to my situation so thought of getting your views on it.
> 
> My wife is an Australian citizen by descent granted as her late father was an Australian citizen. My wife has never visited Australia. Now, we want to move to Australia and apply for immigration.
> 
> I opted for Visa 309/100 route but the online form has a question about my wife (sponsor) asking her date of arrival to Australia. The date has to be in past so she don't have a date of arrival. The form does not move ahead.
> 
> Whereas, in the Partner booklet, if the sponsor is an Australian citizen then he or she is not suppose to be living in Australia.
> 
> Please suggest me a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does your wife hav the Australian citizenship document?
> 
> If so then as per my opinion send her to Australia & apply for partner visa on her basis as your sponsor.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Mrs Fazal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she has got the citizenship document as well as an Australian Passport.
Click to expand...

Simply go for partner visa..


----------



## auspak19jan

Mrs Fazal said:


> Hi,
> 
> DOL 10 AUG 2017
> MEDICAL 29 JAN 2018
> INTERVIEW 16 MAY 2018
> 
> still waiting for visa grant.
> 
> WAITING


I applied 19 Jan 2018, bio metric done after one week. Character Certificate and medical done after one month. if they touched your application now they may check my application by October. long way to go.

how was your interview? how long? what questions did they asked? was that in urdu or english ?


----------



## auspak19jan

Hi Sarmad,

Probably going back on form and double checking may help you. but as far as i know even if sponsor is not supposed to be living in Australia to make a valid application, still they ask in the form your travel history to Australia and other countries furthermore date of first arrival to Australia, if citizenship is not by birth.

1. From 14 May 2018 a new Global Service Centre will be available to answer queries from our overseas clients.

If you have been unable to find the answer to your query online or using our webform, overseas clients can contact the Global Service Centre by phone Monday - Friday 9.00am to 5.00pm (your overseas local time) on +61 2 6196 0196.

2. Software is designed that way, that you require to enter date of arrival, however your case is exceptional. to work around software you can enter date of citizenship grant as your date of arrival. and after submitting form fill form to 1023 notification of incorrect answers. and provide details of correct information.

3. hire a migration agent to save hassle .



Sarmad said:


> Hi
> I went through the posts in this forum and found it interesting and relevant to my situation so thought of getting your views on it.
> 
> My wife is an Australian citizen by descent granted as her late father was an Australian citizen. My wife has never visited Australia. Now, we want to move to Australia and apply for immigration.
> 
> I opted for Visa 309/100 route but the online form has a question about my wife (sponsor) asking her date of arrival to Australia. The date has to be in past so she don't have a date of arrival. The form does not move ahead.
> 
> Whereas, in the Partner booklet, if the sponsor is an Australian citizen then he or she is not suppose to be living in Australia.
> 
> Please suggest me a way out.


----------



## Mrs Fazal

auspak19jan said:


> Mrs Fazal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> DOL 10 AUG 2017
> MEDICAL 29 JAN 2018
> INTERVIEW 16 MAY 2018
> 
> still waiting for visa grant.
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> 
> I applied 19 Jan 2018, bio metric done after one week. Character Certificate and medical done after one month. if they touched your application now they may check my application by October. long way to go.
> 
> how was your interview? how long? what questions did they asked? was that in urdu or english ?
Click to expand...

My interview went good Allah ka shukr.

It was around 45 mins. They will ask which language u prefer u give ur interview. Below ques they asked:

My date of birth?
Date of wedding?
How I met my husband n when?
Last gift i received from him?
Name of match maker lady?
Our future plans?
Event of wedding?
Husband hobbies?
His weekly schedule?
His job?
Company's name?
His designation?
Working hours?
How much time i spent with him?
About his siblings eg name?
His education?
His address?
Description of his house in Australia?
Where wedding held?
My education?
About his father?


----------



## ezaz777

Mrs Fazal said:


> My interview went good Allah ka shukr.
> 
> It was around 45 mins. They will ask which language u prefer u give ur interview. Below ques they asked:
> 
> My date of birth?
> Date of wedding?
> How I met my husband n when?
> Last gift i received from him?
> Name of match maker lady?
> Our future plans?
> Event of wedding?
> Husband hobbies?
> His weekly schedule?
> His job?
> Company's name?
> His designation?
> Working hours?
> How much time i spent with him?
> About his siblings eg name?
> His education?
> His address?
> Description of his house in Australia?
> Where wedding held?
> My education?
> About his father?


Thanks for the interview questions...Helps lot of applicant who has to go through interview.


----------



## ezaz777

auspak19jan said:


> Same Here,
> 
> I applied for visit visa, i doubt they checked supporting documentation properly. and refused with a doubt i may not return back after visit.
> 
> I thought of applying again with "sponsored family visit" visa stream. as they may require bond which isn't problem. but later decided to wait. and rather spent that money on ticket for my partner to visit me in Pakistan. and explore Pakistan Together.


Same experience, case officer did not checked all the documents provided and refused saying she may overstay as husband is in Australia. First time they mix our application with other. Case officers in Pakistan are not taking applications seriously at all. When you go through their decision record, it seems that their target to refuse only.


----------



## ezaz777

Mrs Fazal said:


> When did u apply for yoir partner visa?
> Did u receive or hear anything from embassy?


DOL: 12 November 2017
Medical done same week and uploaded all the documents already.

No communication yet. waiting


----------



## auspak19jan

Anyone got any news/update about their applications recently. Please update your timeline.
Almost Five months in waiting with my application. really hate to think that we will be apart on our first marriage Anniversary. 
Even-though complete application submitted on 19 Jan. with medicals and PC.


----------



## ezaz777

auspak19jan said:


> Anyone got any news/update about their applications recently. Please update your timeline.
> Almost Five months in waiting with my application. really hate to think that we will be apart on our first marriage Anniversary.
> Even-though complete application submitted on 19 Jan. with medicals and PC.


We were also apart on our first anniversary, have been seven months already, submitted all the documents, file is now decision ready. Waiting for updated. Checking immi account everyday with hope to see any update but unfortunately status says " Further Assessment" No communication from department yet.


----------



## ezaz777

ezaz777 said:


> Thanks for the interview questions...Helps lot of applicant who has to go through interview.


Alhamdulliah.. received email last week to upload if anything remaining..given us 28 days to upload all the pending docs. No interview yet.


----------



## kkhan811

Hi,

I moved to Islamabad after I got married in April, 2018. I am currently on PR and lived in AUS for about one and a half years before moving to PAK. I am currently expecting and will be travelling to Australia by the end of 2018 for the birth of my baby. 

we have also gathered documents and are ready to apply for my husband's partner visa online on our own without an agent. we then plan to apply for a family sponsored visitor visa for him so he can be there for the birth of our baby in January. We then plan to return back to Pakistan together until the partner visa application is granted.

I had a couple of questions if any of you could answer with your experiences

1- I, being my husband's sponsor, do not currently reside in australia but will be going back for a few months at the time of baby's delivery. will it be an issue in the process that i do not permanently live there?? (considering I have an australian driving license, active bank account and university degree from sydney etc.)

2- being my husband's sponsor, will i have to prove in the application that I will financially support him during his initial time in australia after the grant?? If yes, how can i do that if i do not intend to work there??


any sort of advice for my situation would be appreciated.


----------



## auspak19jan

1. Sponsor need to usually reside in Australia. As long as you provideo your address in Australian and your husband's address in Islamabad. I should be fine.

2. Spouse visa doesn't require you to show funds that you can support him at intial stage. But to prove relationship is genuine you need to proof that you guys share financial responsibilities. Joint bank account is kind of very important in pak or aus.


----------



## kkhan811

auspak19jan said:


> 1. Sponsor need to usually reside in Australia. As long as you provideo your address in Australian and your husband's address in Islamabad. I should be fine.
> 
> 2. Spouse visa doesn't require you to show funds that you can support him at intial stage. But to prove relationship is genuine you need to proof that you guys share financial responsibilities. Joint bank account is kind of very important in pak or aus.


thanks

Would my parents' address in australia be okay or is it better to add my name on their rental docs when I am there?


----------



## auspak19jan

Address of your parents in Australia is perfectly fine. However getting joint tenecy agreement can be used a document as proof of relationship.


----------



## Mahwishhh123

hey
i am newbie. i have a question please help. i applied my spouse visa in april 2018 and processing time shown on application at that time was 10-13 months. but now from 19 july processing time shown on application is 21-26 months .i am really worried why it increased instead of decreasing?


----------



## ezaz777

Mahwishhh123 said:


> hey
> i am newbie. i have a question please help. i applied my spouse visa in april 2018 and processing time shown on application at that time was 10-13 months. but now from 19 july processing time shown on application is 21-26 months .i am really worried why it increased instead of decreasing?


Processing time shown is global, it not particularly for your case. Time line changes every months or two months. Nothing to worry, just keep providing them with the supporting documents..You will get your visa approved within 12 months time In'sha Allah.


----------



## ezaz777

Alhamdulillah..today my wife received call from immigration for interview.

Call went for more than 30 mins..not sure how interview went, my wife answered all the questions they were bombarding..In'sha Allah waiting for good news..

Please make dua for us.


----------



## auspak19jan

ezaz777 said:


> Alhamdulillah..today my wife received call from immigration for interview.
> 
> Call went for more than 30 mins..not sure how interview went, my wife answered all the questions they were bombarding..In'sha Allah waiting for good news..
> 
> Please make dua for us.


We pray that they do process your application very soon. as they have opened you file. so hopefully it will not take too long for them to grant you visa.

Very Thanks, for keeping us updated. it gives some idea how things are going in Islamabad. as you applied in mid November 2017 and we applied on 19 jan 2018. so hopefully in couple of months they will be looking at our application too or longer because Processing has gone slower .

Also everyone sign the petition for unjust slow processing time.



ttwtn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time posting but I've just found someone who's started a petition on change.org addressed to the Department of Home Affairs about the long processing time for partner's visas. Not sure if it will help but I just feel like it's better than doing nothing.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/department-of-home-affairs-unjust-processing-time-for-partner-visas
> 
> I will also contact my local MP as well, hopefully this will bring about some attention to the tens of thousands of people waiting too long to be reunites with their partners.


----------



## ezaz777

auspak19jan said:


> We pray that they do process your application very soon. as they have opened you file. so hopefully it will not take too long for them to grant you visa.
> 
> Very Thanks, for keeping us updated. it gives some idea how things are going in Islamabad. as you applied in mid November 2017 and we applied on 19 jan 2018. so hopefully in couple of months they will be looking at our application too or longer because Processing has gone slower .
> 
> Also everyone sign the petition for unjust slow processing time.


Thanks a lot... Very good step taking this matter up. I have signed the petition and promoted as well. Request all to please sign and promote as much as possible.


----------



## Eman129

ezaz777 said:


> Alhamdulillah..today my wife received call from immigration for interview.
> 
> Call went for more than 30 mins..not sure how interview went, my wife answered all the questions they were bombarding..In'sha Allah waiting for good news..
> 
> Please make dua for us.


inshaAllah it will grant soon. i have lodged on 27 nov 2017..after your great news hoping for myself now.. how was the interview.. were they concerned about your rukhsati and valima? any questions related to that being asked?


----------



## ezaz777

Alhamdulillah...Just to keep you all updated. 

Finally, my wife received call from Australian High Commission to confirm they should finalise the visa now or we would like to wait ? 

High Commission wanted to know whether Airline will allow her to travel or not, as my wife is expecting and baby is due in September 1st week, 

They said to get back to them by Monday after consulting with doctors, if doctor and airline allow her to travel then they will finalise application now else they will put it on hold and finalise after delivery.


----------



## Shazz123

Visa filed 23rd may 2018
Biometrics 29th may
Medical 19th June
Haven't received any correspondence yet


----------



## ezaz777

Alhamdulillah.. Visa granted today..Travelling tomorrow. 

Please remember us in your dua so that allah make our journey easy..


----------



## Eman129

ezaz777 said:


> Alhamdulillah.. Visa granted today..Travelling tomorrow.
> 
> Please remember us in your dua so that allah make our journey easy..


Ameen. May Allah bless you both. and make it easy for all. best luck for your upcoming life.


----------



## auspak19jan

ezaz777 said:


> Alhamdulillah.. Visa granted today..Travelling tomorrow.
> 
> Please remember us in your dua so that allah make our journey easy..


Congratulations! May Allah Brings happiness in your life. I think processing time is going to be lower in next couple of months back to normal 9 - 12 months except for some unlucky complex rare cases where high commission need longer time to process. 
Because.........
Looking at month of July 2018 and number of grants all over the world compared to month of May and June 2018. I assume it was a public stunt by Peter Dutton for upcoming elections in Australia in 2019 as his party won on the name of Border protection in last election. No doubt, LNP did good job back then but now they are faking it. He did hold visa grants for last few months and issued after the end of financial year to show figures have gone LOW. if that's true and 9 news Media and such politicians are shame who are fooling common Australians.

https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...tion-migrant-skilled-annual-figures-crackdown

Any one else think like that?


----------



## auspak19jan

Any one got any recent update about your visa application. please share your updates...….


----------



## sanakhan189

I lodged my application in April 2018. However there has been no response since i submitted my medical and biometrics. How can i find out if a case officer has been assigned yet or not?

Also, if i applied from Islamabad then is it necessary for my application to be assessed in Islamabad? 

Meanwhile i applied for visit visa so will that application also be assessed in Islamabad?


----------



## auspak19jan

sanakhan189 said:


> I lodged my application in April 2018. However there has been no response since i submitted my medical and biometrics. How can i find out if a case officer has been assigned yet or not?
> 
> Also, if i applied from Islamabad then is it necessary for my application to be assessed in Islamabad?
> 
> Meanwhile i applied for visit visa so will that application also be assessed in Islamabad?


I applied in mid Jan 2018 and no response yet either. you will know if case officer has been assigned once he send you any email to request you any further documents or email informing you have been granted visa.

Normally Pakistani applications are being assessed in Islamabad as per my knowledge. I am hoping to get response soon as one person got visa last month who applied in mid November. please pray for me too...


----------



## sanakhan189

auspak19jan said:


> I applied in mid Jan 2018 and no response yet either. you will know if case officer has been assigned once he send you any email to request you any further documents or email informing you have been granted visa.
> 
> Normally Pakistani applications are being assessed in Islamabad as per my knowledge. I am hoping to get response soon as one person got visa last month who applied in mid November. please pray for me too...


Thanks for your response. I just got my visit visa last week. Now i am hoping to have expedited response on my spouse visa as well. Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## auspak19jan

sanakhan189 said:


> Thanks for your response. I just got my visit visa last week. Now i am hoping to have expedited response on my spouse visa as well. Best of luck to you as well!


WoW congratulations . Lucky you, I got two visit visa rejected. one was family visit visa and one was sponsored family visit visa. Reason they gave me there is not enough incentive to return for me to come back Pakistan.

now waiting for partner visa. its nearly 7.5 months.


----------



## sanakhan189

auspak19jan said:


> WoW congratulations . Lucky you, I got two visit visa rejected. one was family visit visa and one was sponsored family visit visa. Reason they gave me there is not enough incentive to return for me to come back Pakistan.
> 
> now waiting for partner visa. its nearly 7.5 months.


Thanks! Do we have any whatsapp group for this thread? I think it will be more productive if we have that.


----------



## Eman129

applied in nov 2017.
doi august 2018

no correspondence after that.


----------



## Eman129

sanakhan189 said:


> Thanks! Do we have any whatsapp group for this thread? I think it will be more productive if we have that.


that will be great sana if we have any. inbox me


----------



## sadikhan

Hi 

I submitted online visa application for spouse visa on 27 Dec 17. on 19 Jul, I received a routine email requesting for submission of docs with in 28 days, if not submitted, and disregard the mail, if already submitted. 28 days have been passed and no contact after that. Can any senior member advise me:

Was that the mail from CO?
Does email indicate that my application is actually under active process?


Looking forward to your advice please..


----------



## auspak19jan

Yes it seems your application is under active processing. 
I am hoping that you will be getting your visa grant in few days.

Make sure you have provided all of the requested information.



sadikhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted online visa application for spouse visa on 27 Dec 17. on 19 Jul, I received a routine email requesting for submission of docs with in 28 days, if not submitted, and disregard the mail, if already submitted. 28 days have been passed and no contact after that. Can any senior member advise me:
> 
> Was that the mail from CO?
> Does email indicate that my application is actually under active process?
> 
> Looking forward to your advice please..


----------



## Cheech

My wife applied from Islamabad using the online account in January 2018. Has anyone who applied in jan been contacted by the high commission yet?


----------



## sadikhan

auspak19jan said:


> Yes it seems your application is under active processing.
> I am hoping that you will be getting your visa grant in few days.
> 
> Make sure you have provided all of the requested information.


Thanks for words of encouragement that my application would be under active processing and I would be getting my visa soon..

Since I myself lodged my application, submitted all records winch prove genuineness of our relationship.


----------



## Cheech

auspak19jan said:


> I applied in mid Jan 2018 and no response yet either. you will know if case officer has been assigned once he send you any email to request you any further documents or email informing you have been granted visa.
> 
> Normally Pakistani applications are being assessed in Islamabad as per my knowledge. I am hoping to get response soon as one person got visa last month who applied in mid November. please pray for me too...


Hi, my wife also applied in Jan 18. Have you heard anything at all from the High Commission in Islamabad? Thanks


----------



## auspak19jan

No news yet. Applied 19 jan
But hoping to get visa in one month if processed 27 December one is going to be the first to tell good news soon.
I have applied just after you. So more likely they will process your application first. 
If there's is anything missing like medical or police character certificate. It is my opinion you should front load with updated evidences. Also new call/chat record and funds transfer to your partner



Cheech said:


> auspak19jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in mid Jan 2018 and no response yet either. you will know if case officer has been assigned once he send you any email to request you any further documents or email informing you have been granted visa.
> 
> Normally Pakistani applications are being assessed in Islamabad as per my knowledge. I am hoping to get response soon as one person got visa last month who applied in mid November. please pray for me too...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my wife also applied in Jan 18. Have you heard anything at all from the High Commission in Islamabad? Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheech

Thanks! My wife applied on 20 Jan so I am guessing she will be contacted around the same time as you.

Yes, we have uploaded everything I believe.

Fingers crossed everyone gets their visas within the 9 months!


----------



## sanakhan189

auspak19jan said:


> Yes it seems your application is under active processing.
> I am hoping that you will be getting your visa grant in few days.
> 
> Make sure you have provided all of the requested information.


Is it mandatory to receive a phone interview call before we get spouse visa? Or some cases get processed without that as well?


----------



## sadikhan

sanakhan189 said:


> Is it mandatory to receive a phone interview call before we get spouse visa? Or some cases get processed without that as well?


I have one instance in my knowledge, wherein interview was not conducted as the relationship was twenty odd years old.


----------



## MZU

Cheech said:


> Thanks! My wife applied on 20 Jan so I am guessing she will be contacted around the same time as you.
> 
> Yes, we have uploaded everything I believe.
> 
> Fingers crossed everyone gets their visas within the 9 months!


Hi... did ur wife received any call or co is assigned to ur case?... i have applied for pmv on feb 14... still no co is assigned... really worried and frustrated


----------



## Cheech

No, there has been no contact so far. I’m hopeful that by the end of this month we should at least receive an email from them as by 20 October it would be 9 months since lodgement. From what I can see, the AHC in Islamabad is quite good in processing visas within 9 months.


----------



## MZU

Cheech said:


> No, there has been no contact so far. I'm hopeful that by the end of this month we should at least receive an email from them as by 20 October it would be 9 months since lodgement. From what I can see, the AHC in Islamabad is quite good in processing visas within 9 months.


Thanks @ Cheech. Really sorry to bother you, but do you have any information regarding this 9 mnth processing time? cz Pakistan is in high 
risk zone and processing time for pmv is showing 14-17 months.


----------



## Cheech

It’s based on what I have seen on several forums. A lot of applications have been approved in 9-10 months from what I can see. So I am hopefully that’s how long it takes to approve non complex cases.


----------



## Cheech

auspak19jan said:


> No news yet. Applied 19 jan
> But hoping to get visa in one month if processed 27 December one is going to be the first to tell good news soon.
> I have applied just after you. So more likely they will process your application first.
> If there's is anything missing like medical or police character certificate. It is my opinion you should front load with updated evidences. Also new call/chat record and funds transfer to your partner
> 
> 
> 
> Cheech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auspak19jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in mid Jan 2018 and no response yet either. you will know if case officer has been assigned once he send you any email to request you any further documents or email informing you have been granted visa.
> 
> Normally Pakistani applications are being assessed in Islamabad as per my knowledge. I am hoping to get response soon as one person got visa last month who applied in mid November. please pray for me too...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my wife also applied in Jan 18. Have you heard anything at all from the High Commission in Islamabad? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi, have you received any generic email from the AHC? I haven't heard anything at all so far.


----------



## MZU

Cheech said:


> It's based on what I have seen on several forums. A lot of applications have been approved in 9-10 months from what I can see. So I am hopefully that's how long it takes to approve non complex cases.


I hope they process our cases really fast... thanx n all the best.... keep updating pls...


----------



## auspak19jan

I haven't heard anything from them. Please share if anyone got any update.



Cheech said:


> auspak19jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No news yet. Applied 19 jan
> But hoping to get visa in one month if processed 27 December one is going to be the first to tell good news soon.
> I have applied just after you. So more likely they will process your application first.
> If there's is anything missing like medical or police character certificate. It is my opinion you should front load with updated evidences. Also new call/chat record and funds transfer to your partner
> 
> 
> 
> Cheech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auspak19jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in mid Jan 2018 and no response yet either. you will know if case officer has been assigned once he send you any email to request you any further documents or email informing you have been granted visa.
> 
> Normally Pakistani applications are being assessed in Islamabad as per my knowledge. I am hoping to get response soon as one person got visa last month who applied in mid November. please pray for me too...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my wife also applied in Jan 18. Have you heard anything at all from the High Commission in Islamabad? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, have you received any generic email from the AHC? I haven't heard anything at all so far.
Click to expand...


----------



## auspak19jan

I think I did mentioned before, this increase in average processing will lower down from 26 months. 
It is going to lower further 10-13 months. 
In few days .
And 9-12months by next months.

Rise in increase of average processing time was temp because Peter Dutton wanted to show less numbers of migrants in last finincial before upcoming election 2019, to make attempt to become prime minister which he failed.



MZU said:


> Cheech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there has been no contact so far. I'm hopeful that by the end of this month we should at least receive an email from them as by 20 October it would be 9 months since lodgement. From what I can see, the AHC in Islamabad is quite good in processing visas within 9 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @ Cheech. Really sorry to bother you, but do you have any information regarding this 9 mnth processing time? cz Pakistan is in high
> risk zone and processing time for pmv is showing 14-17 months.
Click to expand...


----------



## auspak19jan

In Pakistan it's so common. One person missed call from immigration and later received email to update their contact details for phone interview. (Read in forum)
I am often worried about missing their call. And hope to receive granted email without much hassle.

Let's see how it goes. ......



sanakhan189 said:


> auspak19jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it seems your application is under active processing.
> I am hoping that you will be getting your visa grant in few days.
> 
> Make sure you have provided all of the requested information.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it mandatory to receive a phone interview call before we get spouse visa? Or some cases get processed without that as well?
Click to expand...


----------

